# who makes a water mei tai?



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

I already have a solarveil hotsling but that's not good for long durations. I really want a mesh MT. I know sachi use to make one but I can't find one anywhere. I have seen some one TBW but they are only a little mesh and mostly cotton which is not what I want. anyone know of any brands?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm loving the Solarweave Connecta. It's a buckle carrier, but a very simple one. It's not really mesh, but I like that it'll block UV rays in the sun.


----------

